# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  The Cult Promoted by Alex Jones & Ted Nugent - You NEED to Know About!

## juleswin

Normally, I wouldn't have posted this video around here because it would be like preaching to the choir but after the Trump menace came to the scene, I dunno if the content of this video is considered common sense anymore on this side.

Anyway, this is a very important video about Trump, the 2nd amendment and the belief that he is somehow on our side and not working with gun grabbers like Diane Feinstein. All done while exposing charlatans like Alex Jones and Ted Nugent. 

Watch, enjoy and most importantly, wake the F up people.

----------


## RonZeplin

A great exposé of 4D Chess Derangement Syndrome.

----------


## brushfire

> A great exposé of 4D Chess Derangement Syndrome.

----------

